Ask HN: Best resources on trading crypto currencies coins and tokens? - uptownfunk
======
flignats
You'll need to be more specific..

Exchanges: Coinbase/Binance/Kucoin

Info: DYOR/Reddit/Bitcointalk/Coindesk

Tax: bitcoin.tax

Portfolio: Cryptocompare/Blockfolio (mobile)

Prices: Coinmarketcap/Livecoinwatch

Analysis: Tradingview

------
FrozenTuna
Paper, Darts, Dartboard

------
arcaster
lol

